# Stinky intervention thread



## Manbearzombie (20/2/15)

Hey, everybody.

I have something to confess. Today I had a stinky. The best part is that I didn't enjoy it at all.

So I figured I'd start a thread for these situations detailing the disadvantages of stinkies in an entirely biased and unscientific way.

Here are the reasons the stinky just sucked:

Pros
-Readily available

Cons
-Tasted awful and felt incredibly dry.
-Utterly disappointing cloud production. I doubt a better coil would be able to fix it.
-VG/PG ratio of 0/0 which clearly doesn't work. 
-Poor battery life.
-Non-reusable.
-Needs a heat source for activation.
-Either lasts too long or too short.
-Pausing it mid-use makes it taste worse upon reactivation.
-Very limited flavour selection.
-Very limited amount of places where use is permitted.
-Leaves you with bad breath.
-Unpleasant smell.
-Throat hit felt hollow.

Feel free to contribute any reasons you find a stinky relapse experience to be disappointing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/15)

Nice post @Manbearzombie 

Great points!

Stinkies also make your hair stink and they make your furniture stink if you smoke in the house

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/15)

When you empty out your over full porcupine lookalike ashtray in the dustbin right after you've put one out, there is more smoke in the room than before. Burning plastic bags smell worse than stinkies.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

